# Stuxnet hergestellt von der US-Regierung



## System_Crasher (1. Juni 2012)

Im Sommer 2010 machte der Computervirus Stuxnet das Web unsicher.  Viele Computer Experten hatten schon damals den Virus genau analysiert und kamen zum Urteil, dass das Virus kein normaler Schädling war. Denn der Virus war überdurchschnittlich komplex, dies führte zur Annahme, dass der Virus von einer Regierung programmiert worden ist. 
Und weil überdurchschnittlich viele Rechner in den Nahen Osten, insbesondere Atomkraftwerke im Iran, infiziert waren vermutete man die USA oder Israel als Urheber von Stuxnet.    

News:
Laut  „New York Times“ unter Berufung von ehemaligen und amtierenden Politiker in USA, Israel und Europa geht der Virus auf die US-Regierung zurück. Präsident Obama soll nach seinem Amtsantritt begonnen haben den Einsatz von Cyberwaffen zu erweitern. 
Aber die Idee für den Einsatz von Cyberwaffen soll schon vom Vorgänger Bush gekommen sein.

Stuxnet war eigentlich nur für die iranische Atomanlage bestimmt. Aber durch einen unachtsamen Anlagen-Mitarbeiter, der seinen Laptop in der Arbeit und zuhause benutz, soll der Virus den Weg in die „freie Welt“ gefunden haben und soll sich überall auf der Welt verbreitet haben. 



Quelle: New York Times
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/01/world/middleeast/obama-ordered-wave-of-cyberattacks-against-iran.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&ref=stuxnet


----------



## Iceananas (2. Juni 2012)

Oh Wunder ^^


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2012)

Wer hätte es gedacht  Mal schauen was das jetzt für einen Konflikt zwischen denen auslösen wird.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Juni 2012)

Wundern würde es mich nicht wirklich wenn die USA dahinter steckt, ein direkter angriff würde die Bevölkerung verstimmen weil es zu viele tote geben würde, also macht man es heimlich.


----------



## RainbowCrash (2. Juni 2012)

Achja die Amis mal wieder, die bekommen echt gar nix hin


----------



## drogado (2. Juni 2012)

die news ist doch schon alt das weiß man mittlerweile schon länger als ein jahr. komisch hatten also diese "verschwörungstheoretiker" wieder recht.
» Computer Expert: US Was Behind Stuxnet Virus Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
» Stuxnet: Another “Conspiracy Theory” Turns Out To Be True Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (2. Juni 2012)

Also irgendwie hatte ich da schon so eine Vorahnung...


----------



## Astra-Coupe (2. Juni 2012)

Wäre ich eine in Amerika ansässige Anwaltskanzlei würde ich sofort eine Sammelklage organisieren für alle Leute und Firmen die durch Stuxnet schaden erlitten haben - ein guter Prozess und man hat ausgesorgt. ^^ In Dtld heissts ja nur "hätten sie halt besser aufgepasst" und dort drüben wird man so zum Millionär - Die Vereinigten Staaten, Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Juni 2012)

Ist eher ein Land der unbegrenzten Anwälte, so ein Rechtssystem wünsche ich niemanden auf der Welt, besonders nicht bei uns.
Dort kann jeder jeden verklagen, sei der Grund noch so schwachsinnig, dort kann man schon wegen einen kleinen vergehen bereits um Millionen klagen.
Die Freiheit wird dort sehr extrem ausgelegt.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (2. Juni 2012)

Ich weiss von einem Fall in dem eine mittelgrosse Fluggesellschaft eine sagen wir "sehr unsanfte" Landung mit einer kleinen Maschine hingelegt hat, der bei uns durch die Presse ging da eine Familie aus der Gegend mit an Bord war. Ausserdem waren Amerikaner dabei und da es zweifelsfrei auf die mangelnde Wartung der Fluggesellschaft zurückzuführen war, haben die Passagiere geklagt. Die Familie hier aus dem Rottal hat jeder ein paar Tausend Euro Schmerzensgeld bekommen (ich glaube 4000), für jeden Amerikaner wurden knappe 100.000$ fällig. Das finde ich dann doch etwas arg und wäre in diesem Fall lieber amerikanischer Staatsbürger gewesen.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Juni 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Achja die Amis mal wieder, die bekommen echt gar nix hin


 
Wenn man das programmieren und einschleusen usw. von so einem Virus außer acht lässt, vielleicht  

Ach was red ich da, die bekommen genug hin 


@Triceraptos 

Unsers wünsche ich anderen aber genauso wenig


----------



## NCphalon (2. Juni 2012)

Naja lieber sowas als irgendein "chirurgischer" Bombenangriff bei dem "wider Erwarten" dutzende Zivilisten sterben.


----------



## Pauli (2. Juni 2012)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hatte ich da schon so eine Vorahnung...


 
Es war doch klar, dass eine Regierung dahinter steckt. Kein(e) politisch unabhängige Hacker(gruppe) der Welt würde einen so funktionalen Wurm der 4 zero days hat einfach unverkauft lassen. Soweit ich weiß zahlt alleine Microsoft eine halbe Million für einen Tag.  Einen zu finden ist extrem schwer. Vier zero days ist NSA.

Edit : Von Flame müssen wir garnicht anfangen


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2012)

War eh klar, ein Hacker würde viel eher einen einfacheren Wurm schreiben und versuchen damit Geld zu machen (Verkaufen, Online Banking etc)


----------



## Citynomad (2. Juni 2012)

Was ich nur so "eigenartig" finde: 

 - Die Chinesen machen das Gleiche, tarnen das ganze als eine Abteilung in einer Universität und haben daher jemanden auf den sie es schieben (patriotische Studenten), sollte es von außen aufgedeckt werden und publik gemacht werden.

 - In den USA werden solch brisante Sachen von der Presse verpfiffen und der Präsident gleich mit. Dort drüben würde die Presse doch nen Weltkrieg riskieren für ne tolle Schlagzeile oder nen Pulizer Preis.

PS: Ist ja nicht so, als hätte es niemand vorher schon "gewusst"


----------



## Dwayne1988 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte nur mal Anmerken das man auch hier nicht mit Viren umgehgen kann, siehe einen gewissen Trojaner.
Somit sind nicht nur die Amis zu blöd um mit sowas umzugehen, sonst gäbe es doch nicht soviel kopien des gewissen Trojaners?


----------



## TempestX1 (2. Juni 2012)

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die auch hinter Flame stecken.


----------



## Spinal (2. Juni 2012)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Wäre ich eine in Amerika ansässige Anwaltskanzlei würde ich sofort eine Sammelklage organisieren für alle Leute und Firmen die durch Stuxnet schaden erlitten haben - ein guter Prozess und man hat ausgesorgt. ^^ In Dtld heissts ja nur "hätten sie halt besser aufgepasst" und dort drüben wird man so zum Millionär - Die Vereinigten Staaten, Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten


 
In Deutschland gäbs sofort ne Abmahnung und es hieße "Waaas? Sie haben den Virus runtergeladen? Und dann auch noch weiterverbreitet? Der Virus ist urheberrechtlich geschützt. Absicht oder nicht,  dass ist ihr Problem wenn sie nicht aufpassen."

Da fällt mir ein, vielleicht sollte ich das besser nicht schreiben, vielleicht liest ja der ein oder andere Anwalt mit und kommt auf dumme Gedanken 



Triceratops schrieb:


> Ist eher ein Land der unbegrenzten Anwälte, so ein Rechtssystem wünsche ich niemanden auf der Welt, besonders nicht bei uns.
> Dort kann jeder jeden verklagen, sei der Grund noch so schwachsinnig, dort kann man schon wegen einen kleinen vergehen bereits um Millionen klagen.
> Die Freiheit wird dort sehr extrem ausgelegt.


 
Hier kann auch jeder jeden verklagen. Nur gewinnt man hier nicht so viele absurde Prozesse 

Zum Thema: Ob es nun wirklich die USA war oder nicht, ein "normaler" Virus war das nicht und er wurde ziemlich sicher auch auf die Atomanlage "zugeschnitten". Aber ob USA, EU oder Israel oder alle zusammen. . . was spielt das schon für eine Rolle. Aber vermutlich wird irgendwann in den Geschichtsbüchern...äh Geschicht-PDFs oder was weiß ich stehen, die USA hätten den ersten Cyberkrieg-Schlag ausgeführt. Waren ja auch die ersten bei der Atombombe.
Warum dürfen die eigentlich welche haben und der Iran nicht? Egal . . .

bye
Spinal


----------



## Sheeep (3. Juni 2012)

Citynomad schrieb:
			
		

> - Die Chinesen machen das Gleiche, tarnen das ganze als eine Abteilung in einer Universität und haben daher jemanden auf den sie es schieben (patriotische Studenten), sollte es von außen aufgedeckt werden und publik gemacht werden.
> 
> - In den USA werden solch brisante Sachen von der Presse verpfiffen und der Präsident gleich mit. Dort drüben würde die Presse doch nen Weltkrieg riskieren für ne tolle Schlagzeile oder nen Pulizer Preis.



In den USA wird damit Wahlkampf gemacht, sowas gibts in China halt net


----------



## Blitzkrieg (4. Juni 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Waren ja auch die ersten bei der Atombombe.
> Warum dürfen die eigentlich welche haben und der Iran nicht? Egal . . .
> l


 
weil die usa keine vernichtungsfantasien gegen souveräne staaten haben und antismitismus nicht staatsraison ist?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Juni 2012)

Ich würd eher sagen, weil die USA bereits so viele haben, dass keiner sie mehr zwingen kann davon abzulassen 

@Topic: 
Ich finds gleichzeitig faszinierend, aber auch beängstigend.
Wenn sowas im Nahen Osten funktioniert, wieso dann nicht auch hier bei unseren Kraftwerken?
Auch andere Möglichkeiten stehen offen, mitlerweile haben ja selbst Autos so viel Elektronik an Bord, dass man das bestimmt irgendwie negativ manipulieren könnte.

Ich kannte sowas bisher nur aus irgendwelchen Scifi-artigen Filmen, in denen Leute diese Art der Kriegsführung prophezeihen.
Dass es jetzt Realität ist, ist nicht unbedingt beruhigend.


----------



## ich111 (4. Juni 2012)

Blitzkrieg schrieb:


> weil die usa keine vernichtungsfantasien gegen souveräne staaten haben und antismitismus nicht staatsraison ist?


 Dafür aber wegem Öl etc in ein Land einmarschiert


----------



## Spinal (4. Juni 2012)

Blitzkrieg schrieb:


> weil die usa keine vernichtungsfantasien gegen souveräne staaten haben und antismitismus nicht staatsraison ist?


 
Sie marschieren in andere Länder ein, führen ständig Krieg. Ich wünschte mir, niemand hätte Atombomben. Aber jeder will sie haben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie eher politisch genutzt wird, man hat quasi einen etwas festeren Standpunkt mit der Bombe im Rücken.
Aber, wer entscheidet wer gut oder böse ist? Wer darf sie haben und wer nicht? Ich finde es falsch, dass ein Land, welches die Bombe hat, einem anderen Land "verbietet" sie zu haben. Allerdings ist es verständlich, dass niemand den Iran mit der Bombe haben will. Doofe Situation.



> @Topic:
> Ich finds gleichzeitig faszinierend, aber auch beängstigend.
> Wenn sowas im Nahen Osten funktioniert, wieso dann nicht auch hier bei unseren Kraftwerken?
> Auch andere Möglichkeiten stehen offen, mitlerweile haben ja selbst Autos so viel Elektronik an Bord, dass man das bestimmt irgendwie negativ manipulieren könnte.
> ...



Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das der Iran eine veraltete und illegale Version einer Siemens Software für die Kraftwerke nutzt.  Gut möglich das es damit einfacher war.

Was die Autos betrifft, BMW ist da schon ziemlich weit. BMW kann dein Auto starten, stoppen, abschließen, aufschließen. Allerdings braucht man da dieses BMW assist oder wie das heisst. Im Prinzip eine tolle Sache, wenn man einen Unfall hat und der Airbag aufgeht, versuchen sie Kontakt aufzunehmen, gelingt das nicht, schicken sie einen Krankenwagen. Nur doof wenn das gehackt wird 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Amigo (4. Juni 2012)

*Time To Do vom 11.05.2012, Ist der Iran ein Aggressor ?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv6uTi7HVNA

Ich fand es sehr interessant!


----------



## Magic12345 (5. Juni 2012)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Sicherheit von Linux und Mac Rechnern gegenüber Flame aus?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. Juni 2012)

Spinal schrieb:
			
		

> Sie marschieren in andere Länder ein, führen ständig Krieg. Ich wünschte mir, niemand hätte Atombomben. Aber jeder will sie haben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie eher politisch genutzt wird, man hat quasi einen etwas festeren Standpunkt mit der Bombe im Rücken.
> Aber, wer entscheidet wer gut oder böse ist? Wer darf sie haben und wer nicht? Ich finde es falsch, dass ein Land, welches die Bombe hat, einem anderen Land "verbietet" sie zu haben. Allerdings ist es verständlich, dass niemand den Iran mit der Bombe haben will. Doofe Situation.
> 
> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das der Iran eine veraltete und illegale Version einer Siemens Software für die Kraftwerke nutzt.  Gut möglich das es damit einfacher war.
> ...



Nicht illegal, nur alt 
Bis sie nicht mehr dürften hat Siemens mit Freude da verkauft.

Alcatel/Thales übrigens auch, wobei die eher Infrastruktur aufgebaut hatten.

Auch: das war doch offensichtlich...Israel und USA in Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## 10203040 (5. Juni 2012)

Bestimmt steht im code drin usa4life oso


----------



## e4syyy (6. Juni 2012)

Durch Stuxnet wollte Amerika einen Krieg zwichen Israel und Iran verhindern. Ohne laufende Atomkraftwerke in Iran hätte Israel keinen richtigen grund zum angreifen.

Und der sinn von Stuxnet war die manipulation selbiger. Daher ist/war Stuxnet also garnicht sooo schlecht gedacht^^  (angeblich)


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Juni 2012)

Hergestellt? Aha, standen da Leute am Laufband und haben das Virus zusammengebastelt?


----------



## Spinal (7. Juni 2012)

Also ich denke, das Wort passt schon. Ganz im Gegensatz zu deinem Laufband, ich glaube nicht dass die das Teil im Fitnessstudio gebastelt haben.


----------



## Iceananas (7. Juni 2012)

Magic12345 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Sicherheit von Linux und Mac Rechnern gegenüber Flame aus?


 
Eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man Atomkraftwerke ausschließlich mit Windows betreibt.. da passiert doch alle 2 Tage ein Super-GAU


----------



## Magic12345 (13. Juni 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man Atomkraftwerke ausschließlich mit Windows betreibt.. da passiert doch alle 2 Tage ein Super-GAU


 
Mit Win8 wird sicher alles besser und sicherer. Da läuft dann die Atomkraftwerksteuerung in einer eigenen kleinen, süßen, bunten Kachel in ihrer eigenen virtuellen Maschine (hoffentlich) und die Mitarbeiter können ungestört nebenher Solitär zocken.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Juni 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man Atomkraftwerke ausschließlich mit Windows betreibt.. da passiert doch alle 2 Tage ein Super-GAU


 
Solche Anlagen sowie auch ziemlich die meisten Produktionsanlagen laufen nunmal mit Siemens SPS-Steuerungen, welche wiederum mit WinCC verwaltet (GUI usw.), gesteuert werden.
WinCC wiederum läuft nicht auf Linux - deshalb kann es ganz gut sein, dass diese Steuerungen mit Windows-basierten Rechnern kommunizieren.
Übrigens nistete sich der Virus an sich doch in den SPS-Steuerungen selbst ein und nicht nur auf den PC's.

Die Produktionsanlage in der Firma in der ich tätig bin arbeitet übrigens auch mit SPS Steuerungen und WinCC - und man glaube es kaum windows 2000  bis vor 3 Monate (ein Teil der Win 2000er Clients ist immer noch bestehend).
Abgestürzt ist bisher noch nie etwas, ausser wenn sich die Hardware verabschiedet hat oder es sonstige Fehleinträge gab (was mMn Betriebsystemunabhängig ist).

Weil Windows ja so schlecht ist benutzen die allermeisten Firmen ausschliesslich Windows Server, komisch


----------



## Spinal (13. Juni 2012)

Naja, das liegt vielleicht daran, dass solche Server nicht monatlich mit den besten 150 Tuning Tools der Computer Bild zugemüllt werden.


----------



## Sloth (13. Juni 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Naja, das liegt vielleicht daran, dass solche Server nicht monatlich mit den besten 150 Tuning Tools der Computer Bild zugemüllt werden.


 "Tuning Tools" und die meisten "Antivirus-Programme" sind mit die schlimmsten Schadprogramme, die man seinem PC aufbürden kann.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Juni 2012)

Ja genau, hatte schon viele Mitarbeiter, " du ich hab aufgeräumt und nen Registry-Cleaner installiert, leider laufen jetzt die Hälfte der Programme nicht mehr "


----------

